# Foreigners who flout quarantine rules face arrest, deportation



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

INQUIRER.net / 10:33 AM April 28, 2020

https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1265819/foreigners-who-flout-quarantine-rules-face-arrest-deportation

also

Foreigners not exempted from Philippine laws, BI says after Dasma incident

Published April 28, 2020 12:00pm 

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/735872/foreigners-not-exempted-from-philippine-laws-bi-says-after-dasma-incident/story/


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

That whole situation was stupid, and avoidable. The cops saw a lady (Spanish foreigner's maid) watering plants, while standing in the street, with no mask. The street is not part of her bosses property. The cops told her to go inside and get a mask. She was complying. 

Problem solved. Actually, there was no problem... yet. 

Then an idiot comes out of the house and starts berating the cops. Not a wise move, in any country.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Turaram-----I hope they don't allow him to stay in the Philippines. the guy was using his authority towards the officer. I hope the courts don't just fine him and allow this foreigner to get by while millions of locals are abiding by the order. It would be wrong for the government to allow him to stay.

When I lived there I didn't agree with everything but I am living in their country so I kept my mouth shut 99% of the time.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A question to the brains trust with regards to face masks. I read conflicting information and witness the flouting of the face mask laws with people walking up and down the beach, I see them every day and none wear masks, I too am guilty of this when I go for a swim.
Do I/we need to wear a mask within our titled property boundary while working in the garden and further to this the 800 odd M2 tax declared lot that goes to the high tide mark? I have not worn a face mask at all as I have been property bound since the ECQ was implemented on the 15th of March.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Has anyone else heard this claim from other Expats in the PI? They can't deport me, i have a 13A, i'm married to a Filipina, I'm a permanant resident, blah blah blah. This article & video is clairification.


Posted at Apr 29 2020 09:15 AM
(The visa or any relationship here in the Philippines -- even if let's say he's a permanent resident -- it's not a free pass for people, foreign nationals to do whatever they want here in the Philippines. 

Even if he has a Filipina wife or he's a resident here, *whatever his status is, he may still be subjected to deportation proceedings.*

https://news.abs-cbn.com/video/news/04/29/20/not-a-free-pass-foreigners-with-permanent-residency-must-follow-laws-immigration-bureau


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> Has anyone else heard this claim from other Expats in the PI? They can't deport me, i have a 13A, i'm married to a Filipina, I'm a permanant resident, blah blah blah. This article & video is clairification.
> 
> 
> Posted at Apr 29 2020 09:15 AM
> ...


That is how I understand it. Even though I am 13A Permanent, I am still a "guest" here so I will continue to 'fly under the radar' as much as possible. Near as I can determine, the individual in this instance acted as a complete fool. I am sure that this will cost him quite a bit of money along with getting himself deported and probably blacklisted against any future visit.

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Diokno said police officers, members of the Army and local government officials cannot enter a private citizen’s house without a search warrant from a magistrate.

So, this means I can rob a bank or kill someone and run into my house and they are not allowed to come in my house to get me? they have to wait for a search warrant!!!! I wonder how this will hold up in Philippine court? This guy and his maid was disobeying ordinances put in place to slow the virus.

art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> A question to the brains trust with regards to face masks. I read conflicting information and witness the flouting of the face mask laws with people walking up and down the beach, I see them every day and none wear masks, I too am guilty of this when I go for a swim.
> Do I/we need to wear a mask within our titled property boundary while working in the garden and further to this the 800 odd M2 tax declared lot that goes to the high tide mark? I have not worn a face mask at all as I have been property bound since the ECQ was implemented on the 15th of March.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Not positive of the rule, since the rules seem to be implemented differently in each town...
but in my own yard I do not wear a mask. However, if a cop walked up and told me to put on a mask... I would smile, say 'yes sir', and go get my mask. Only makes sense to me ha ha

As for the beach, I wish we could go. Our beach is closed. I have a cousin who lives directly on the beach (high tide now hits his back wall), and even they are not allowed to swim. I see no reason why, but the beach is closed.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Diokno said police officers, members of the Army and local government officials cannot enter a private citizen’s house without a search warrant from a magistrate.
> 
> So, this means I can rob a bank or kill someone and run into my house and they are not allowed to come in my house to get me? they have to wait for a search warrant!!!! I wonder how this will hold up in Philippine court? This guy and his maid was disobeying ordinances put in place to slow the virus.
> 
> art


Some of The News articles mention "Hot Pursuit"

This article mentions "Hot Pursuit Doctrine"
https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2016/09/25/1627267/sc-reminds-pnp-anew-follow-rules-warrantless-arrest

The Law - Read Rule 13 Section 5
https://lawphil.net/courts/rules/rc_110-127_crim.htmlhttps://lawphil.net/courts/rules/rc_110-127_crim.html


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am reminded of the Dunesbery cartoon. Way back in the 70's Zoonker was arrested for posesion of one pot seed.

The series ended with him saying something like right or wrong, good or bad it is illegal.

I looked for a reference to the strip but could not find it.

I don't think masks do much to protect me. They do a little to protect others me from if I was infected. However they are rhe rules. I wear one when I am off the propery and near others. I can go for a long walk and not be near ayone but as soon as Iget near the town I put it on.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Diokno said police officers, members of the Army and local government officials cannot enter a private citizen’s house without a search warrant from a magistrate.
> 
> So, this means I can rob a bank or kill someone and run into my house and they are not allowed to come in my house to get me? they have to wait for a search warrant!!!! I wonder how this will hold up in Philippine court? This guy and his maid was disobeying ordinances put in place to slow the virus.
> 
> art


Yeah, sounds crazy. Meanwhile in my birth and home state of California, prisoners (pedophiles and etc) are let loose, you can steal up to almost $1000 ( use your calculator app lol) and you'll only get a slap in the wrist assuming they catch them or bother to arrest them at Walgreens(see YouTube videos), and illegal aliens have more rights than your nextdoor American citizens. 30 million Americans lost their jobs over this Covid-19 bug and the governor there wants to use our tax money on fake Americans and criminals. Not to mention, you've got Americans homeless too that are not being helped - down on their luck. I'm sorry if I offended you with my views. I'm a dinosaur from the golden years of the 1970s to 1990s.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah, quite the mess in CA. A free for all for criminals. 

A man in California was arrested three times over the course of 12 hours on Wednesday -- including for allegedly leading officers on a pursuit -- and was only given citations and released each time due to the statewide zero-bail policy amid the coronavirus outbreak, according to officials.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/california-coronavirus-zero-bail-policy-arrest-glendora-police-covid-jail


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Tim_L said:


> Yeah, quite the mess in CA. A free for all for criminals.
> 
> A man in California was arrested three times over the course of 12 hours on Wednesday -- including for allegedly leading officers on a pursuit -- and was only given citations and released each time due to the statewide zero-bail policy amid the coronavirus outbreak, according to officials.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/california-coronavirus-zero-bail-policy-arrest-glendora-police-covid-jail


I was reading that article and went straight to the comments section afterwards. This one comment reply is a good one lol:

"Let's see here. In California a man is arrested three times and let go because of the virus. California release sexual predators because of the virus. The story just above it, a lady in Texas gets 7 days in jail and fined 7000.00 dollars for opening up her business a week early. This is not the America I grew up in"

Yup. Not the America I grew up in even as a Filipino-American back in the 70s to 1990s.

Check this out. Man, my mom better quit slicing onions in the kitchen. It's affecting my eyes:

https://youtu.be/5UUYxOJFqKI

https://youtu.be/wveuMYY-CNM


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*deportation vs. Spanish national who violated quarantine measures*

Published May 22, 2020 6:14:03 PM

https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/5/22/BI-charges-Spanish-national-deportation.html


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Published May 22, 2020 6:14:03 PM
> 
> https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/5/22/BI-charges-Spanish-national-deportation.html


Finger on the the news as always Joe, thanks.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

An article in PhilStar this morning, same subject.

Fred


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> “Upon investigation by our intelligence division, it was confirmed that he has failed to extend and has already overstayed his visa,” Morente said.


I'm wondering when his Visa expired, specifically if it was in the past few months...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Whatever his visa status, he deserves to be deported.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*PCCI awards cop who accosted foreigner for violating ECQ rules*

May 23, 2020, 7:04 pm 
https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1103765


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OMO, well deserved recognition to this law enforcer, I remember watching the footage when posted and commented to Ben how composed the officer was and that if that was Australia or other countries he would have been arrested posthaste.
While very unfortunate for the loud mouth, though deserved, I certainly learned from from his mistakes and reenforced the fact that I am only a guest in this country.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> I'm wondering when his Visa expired, specifically if it was in the past few months...


I understand where you are coming from Shadowman as I too live here on an expired visa and I'm thankful that the Philippines government recognises the situation through our current climate and has granted amnesty for 30 days once things open up again so I doubt very much immi would say his visa expired through this lock down period.

Only an observation, he lives in an apparent affluent area (not short of money) and sprouts he has 80 Filipino employees, he should know better than to test the law. Alcohol fuelled bravado has cost him dearly.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I think he might be in trouble. It will depend on how the judge looks at all his charges. they should deport him. He thought since he has a lot of money he could do what he wants there. 

LOOK AT ALL THE CHARGES AGAINST HIM. I wonder if they will just fine him heavy to get money or will deport him?????????????

The foreigner, Javier Parra Salvador of Spain, was charged with direct assault, resistance, and disobedience to a person of authority, unjust vexation, and violation of the "Bayanihan to Heal As One Act" for failure to wear a face mask in public.

Madrona responded to a complaint from the homeowners association of Dasmarinas Village that the house help of Salvador was not wearing a face mask while watering plants on the street in front of their house.

When he went to Salvador's residence, Madrona was confronted by the Spaniard, who yelled at the policeman and told him to leave.

I SAY DEPORT HIM!!!!!!

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Caught on Video*



greenstreak1946 said:


> I think he might be in trouble. It will depend on how the judge looks at all his charges. they should deport him. He thought since he has a lot of money he could do what he wants there.
> 
> LOOK AT ALL THE CHARGES AGAINST HIM. I wonder if they will just fine him heavy to get money or will deport him?????????????
> 
> ...


This expat was deported the day he got caught on video and no amount of money or size of his business will stop that from happening it usually takes from one - two months but because of this quarantine it's might take longer, there's not a lawyer that can get him off the charges or any plea deal that will work... it doesn't work that way here.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey M.C.A.,

I guess what makes me so mad at people like that is the ones that come to the USA to live and then want to change our laws here. When I lived in the Philippines I obeyed their laws. I am a guest there and should treat the authorities with respect.

This Spaniard wanted to belittle this police officer that was trying to do his job. He thought his money make him better then the officer there. I hope they do the right thing and DEPORT HIM!

Art


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> I doubt very much immi would say his visa expired through this lock down period.


Considering "the deportation case is separate from criminal charges filed by the police" perhaps they removed his amnesty to proceed with deportation quickly, or to threaten deportation? Also isn't he married on a 13a visa? They don't mention how long he's overstayed.

I mean if his visa expired a year ago, for example, he deserves deportation just for being that incomprehensibly dumb.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> Considering "the deportation case is separate from criminal charges filed by the police" perhaps they removed his amnesty to proceed with deportation quickly, or to threaten deportation? Also isn't he married on a 13a visa? They don't mention how long he's overstayed.
> 
> I mean if his visa expired a year ago, for example, he deserves deportation just for being that incomprehensibly dumb.


Ben told me last night that he read on FB that this guy has already gone, I asked to see the info but it was late so will chase it up today.
Apparently the Filipino people are following this case very closely according to Ben.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> This expat was deported the day he got caught on video and no amount of money or size of his business will stop that from happening it usually takes from one - two months but because of this quarantine it's might take longer, there's not a lawyer that can get him off the charges or any plea deal that will work... it doesn't work that way here.


If he had not been caught on video and the video had not gone viral ( sorry for the bad pun) then he might have had a chance.

Once it went viral, the government had no choice but to be very strict and not be seen as letting him get away with anything.

All shows the power of face in the Philippine culture.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

From the BI news page from last Friday:

http://immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/05_May/2020May22_Press.pdf

It appears he is still here unless they shoved him on a plane over the weekend.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Holly Cow. this Spaniard should catch a flight to his home country if he is allowed to leave the Philippines. 

Maybe he is not allowed to leave with the criminal charges against him. Does he actually think not accepting the notices sent to him will work in court?

I think he has ruin his chances of ever staying in the Philippines anymore from reading the PRESS RELEASE from May 22nd. Why haven't the local authorities picked him up with an arrest warrant? 

Art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I am not in any way supporting the actions of the Spanish expat that got caught up in all this bullcrap. He was totally out of order swearing at the cops etc etc.
However, if you get a chance to see the full video, unfortunately I can't find the link at the moment, the cop actually entered his property and wrestled him to the ground, whilst the wife stood there pleading with the cop Please Kuya he has a back injury, you will kill him, please stop. But no chance, the cop was hell bent on arresting the guy, who arguably shouldn't have resisted, but bear in mind it was on his private property and the cops had no authority to enter, no warrant etc.
There are always two sides to a story.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

hogrider said:


> ... There are always two sides to a story.


… more often than not there are three sides to any story; (1) the accuser’s, (2) the accused’s and (3) the truth somewhere in the middle.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Regardless he was clearly an ahole and in my opinion has tarnished decent expats in the eyes of this countries people, though quiet and extremely tolerant, incidents such as this add up and make our work harder to be accepted here.
How would you feel if this happened in your own country? I know I would be piss*d.

Hey, only my lowly opinion but I believe with what happened on the street with this loudmouth and a very tolerant law enforcer? He got what he deserved as did the officer involved and a lesson to visitors in this or any country, abide by the law.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pagbati said:


> … more often than not there are three sides to any story; (1) the accuser’s, (2) the accused’s and (3) the truth somewhere in the middle.


And a fourth, populous opinion/sway then fifth, final judgement in a courtroom. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Regardless he was clearly an ahole and in my opinion has tarnished decent expats in the eyes of this countries people, though quiet and extremely tolerant, incidents such as this add up and make our work harder to be accepted here.
> How would you feel if this happened in your own country? I know I would be piss*d.
> 
> Hey, only my lowly opinion but I believe with what happened on the street with this loudmouth and a very tolerant law enforcer? He got what he deserved as did the officer involved and a lesson to visitors in this or any country, abide by the law.
> ...


As I said Steve, the expat was wrong and deserves any punishment coming his way. However, I'm guessing you didn't see the video of the cop wrestling the expat to the ground and trying to twist his arms behind his back to arrest him, on the expats drive just outside the front door with wife screaming at the cop begging him to stop as the guy has a bad back. The video I believe you saw and the one being shared by press and media doesn't show that and without that clip, you would naturally assume that the cop was being tolerant. He wasn't THAT tolerant, and the cop had no right to enter the guys private property without a warrant. All the cop had to do was walk away, having given the guy a warning, and issued a formal complaint against him.
As for this happening in our own countries, well I can assure you that the cops in UK have to deal with far worse than this from foreigners living there.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

At some point the cop was pushed to far and had lost face. He had to do whatever was necessary to regain face. Anyone living here as long as this guy supposedly has should have learned this by now.

Yes the cop was wrong in taking it too far but the guy was also wrong in the first place in not following the rules, in the second place for not obeying the rules when reminded and in the third place for being an a$$hat about it.

Moral of the story is if you have a bad back, don't be like that guy.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> At some point the cop was pushed to far and had lost face. He had to do whatever was necessary to regain face. Anyone living here as long as this guy supposedly has should have learned this by now.
> 
> Yes the cop was wrong in taking it too far but the guy was also wrong in the first place in not following the rules, in the second place for not obeying the rules when reminded and in the third place for being an a$$hat about it.
> 
> Moral of the story is if you have a bad back, don't be like that guy.


The guy didn't break any rules, it was his helper that was watering the plants without a face mask that the cops were complaining about. The foreigner made the mistake of trying to argue with the cops rather than just pay the fine.
The moral of the story is........we are foreigners and as such the odds are seriously stacked against us, so think very carefully before arguing your rights. Oh and yeah, don't get drunk before doing so!!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I saw both lots of footage Dave, perhaps the cop should have stopped and got a warrant before arresting him on his property. The Spaniard clearly broke quarantine law while hurling abuse at the cop whilst on the road, no mask all on the first video, enough for a warrant as he was in a public place.
Really he only has himself to blame especially if he was an over stayed alien he should have, could have, too late, played things differently, lay low and as most of us do let the better half deal it.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

hogrider said:


> As I said Steve, the expat was wrong and deserves any punishment coming his way.





hogrider said:


> The guy didn't break any rules,


:confused2:

- Failing to wear a mask in public (Once he stepped onto the street to argue with the cop)
- Failure to follow the buying/consuming outside/inside Liquor Ban (admitting to the cop he was drinking liquor in his house)

PH gov't moves to deport Javier Parra

- unjust vexation, disobedience, assault, violating quarantine rules, and not wearing a face mask.
https://www.rappler.com/nation/261706-philippine-government-moves-deport-javier-parra


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> :confused2:
> 
> - Failing to wear a mask in public (Once he stepped onto the street to argue with the cop)
> - Failure to follow the buying/consuming outside/inside Liquor Ban (admitting to the cop he was drinking liquor in his house)
> ...


This guy was a d*ck, I could quote some biblical references but I am non practicing. I watched the footage yet again and discovered that his wife also broke Quarantine, they have children it appears,,,,,,,,, now without a father.
There is a very valid lesson to be learnt here for the Filipino people (some gloating) and particularly expats.

While I drink,,,, apparently I am a good drunken man, I bother no one and they leave me alone, we have a good laugh, then I snore, some people?,,,,, what can I say, hey OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I watched this video. His wife tried several times to get her husband to shut up and leave matters alone. If he had only paid the 1000 pesos fine and apologized to the officers everything would have been fine. 

This Spaniard use terrible language towards this cop. The cop could have taken him down several times when he was out on the street. I really think these 2 cops used a lot of patience with this guy. 

If off, I don't think the officers needed a warrant just to talk to this guy. When he walked out into the street they could have taken him in immediately but they were really being patient with him.

GOODBYE Mr. Parra!!


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I have always showed respect for the Philippine police. I have always been treated good by them. When riding a bus and was stopped at a security site in Davao city, I never had a problem. Most of the time they didn't even search me. then going into the malls the security rarely search me but I show them respect and they felt it from me.

That is all it takes!!!

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I watched this video. His wife tried several times to get her husband to shut up and leave matters alone. If he had only paid the 1000 pesos fine and apologized to the officers everything would have been fine.
> 
> This Spaniard use terrible language towards this cop. The cop could have taken him down several times when he was out on the street. I really think these 2 cops used a lot of patience with this guy.
> 
> ...


I think the point here art is that his wife/partner could have gone out and parlayed/paralysed the situation with the law, sorry sir, our bad and it will never happen again and got off with a warning and from my readings "may be wrong" the cop initially warned the poor lady breaking quarantine for not wear a mask and she promptly ran inside the house and fuelled the fire. The arrogant booze infused house head dug his own grave.
Yes I agree the law officers there not only took this mans abuse and wrath but were also told how to do/conduct their profession whilst bragging he employed 80 Filipinos on an expired tourist visa.
As you said, goodbye.

Cheers, Steve,


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think any place requires an arrest warrant when the police witness a crime or have probable cause to believe that one exists.

You rob a bank, does the cop let you walk out with the cash because he didn't have a warrant?

You drive under the influence, did the cop need a warrant to stop you and arrest you for that?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel I've done my best to warn my fellow expats to stay away from making YouTube videos, especially free food kitchens (donations) for kids and poor people and doing the job of DSWD, getting caught on video like this drunken shirtless expat (shirt is also required when outside your property) and posting negative comments on any Philippine Government employee or office, Facebook as an example.

Working on a tourist Visa (wrong Visa) or operating a business, you will be deported married with kids or not.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> shirt is also required when outside your property.


I'd like to read that law, source?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> I'd like to read that law, source?


"pangit daw siya tingnan" (he looks ugly)


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Shadowman said:


> I'd like to read that law, source?


I had heard that it was illegal for a man to be shirtless off a beach or outside his property. You seldom see anyone shirtless outside of these areas. That may just be cultural or there may be some ordinance. You do often see men with the bottom of their shirts folded up so that their midriff is exposed.

I looked and only found this.

https://cnnphilippines.com/news/201...defends-ariel-morco-shirtless-man-arrest.html

Which refers to a local QC ordinance.

I also found this reference from 2018

https://www.rappler.com/nation/194872-shirtless-ordinance-quezon-city

_The QC Council passed City Ordinance 2623-2017 banning residents from roaming naked in public places. It was authored by Council Ranulfo Ludovica and is anchored on "propriety and social behavior that must be acceptable and morally correct and proper."_

At the very least you can count on social disapproval. Sometimes the police will impose their own ideals of morality without regard for any specific law under a general ordinance on causing disruption on something similar, just like cops everywhere.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> "pangit daw siya tingnan"


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I had heard that it was illegal for a man to be shirtless off a beach or outside his property. You seldom see anyone shirtless outside of these areas. That may just be cultural or there may be some ordinance. You do often see men with the bottom of their shirts folded up so that their midriff is exposed.
> 
> I looked and only found this.
> 
> ...


I have also noticed no shirtless bodies unless on the beach/swimming pool, never thought about it until now so the penny has dropped. Thanks for the links Rick.
Sorry to go off topic.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> "pangit daw siya tingnan"


For a time it was enforced but I see men without the shirts again and probably not a law along with drinking next to the roads and for time it was enforced in Laguna, I think smoking in public also.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


The Philippines is still very conservative on many things. Although MCA provided straight to English translation the phase usually refers to a a bum, someone who drinks and smokes and lazes around all day. Amongst the old having tatoos marks you as a criminal. In the UK you were a sailor.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I certainly won't flouting Quarantine laws given the overall rise in cases/infection which is on the rise in PH. and to me looks like this problem must be out of control in certain areas given others are supposed to be Covid free. It doesn't look good and I question Ben on this and he advises that there are too many stubborn people here,,,,, sounds familiar in plenty of other countries.

I definitely won't be going anywhere shirtless as that could be considered nasty, a little like going to a BI office in thongs/slippers and a tee shirt. When in Rome.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> The Philippines is still very conservative on many things. Although MCA provided straight to English translation the phase usually refers to a a bum, someone who drinks and smokes and lazes around all day. Amongst the old having tatoos marks you as a criminal. In the UK you were a sailor.


Sounds like me Gary but no tatts. I am in semi retirement though.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> The Philippines is still very conservative on many things. Although MCA provided straight to English translation the phase usually refers to a a bum, someone who drinks and smokes and lazes around all day. Amongst the old having tatoos marks you as a criminal. In the UK you were a sailor.


Correct word is Palaboy


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I see men without the shirts again and probably not a law


Exactly, these aren't laws, and whatever they are, the locals either don't know or don't care.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Amongst the old having tatoos marks you as a criminal.


How old, 100? 

I know one retired and one active SPO3 with a variety of tats.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> How old, 100?
> 
> I know one retired and one active SPO3 with a variety of tats.


I'm also sure that the senior police officer only flaunts his tatts at home and covers up when on active duty. Marked for life. OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Just a local ordinances but not uncommon.

https://www.rappler.com/nation/186555-jail-time-penalties-nudity-violations-quezon-city


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Law or not, in most places here a man shirtless is not considered culturally appropriate.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Our house is absolute beachfront, people walking/running up and down the beach wear a tee shirt or singlet and only take them off when swimming, I do the same. Australia is opposite, as Manitoba suggests, cultural. Law or no, accepted norms.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*Adios Javier*

Spanish man in Dasma Village incident 'perpetually banned' from entering Philippines --BI

Published June 16, 2020 11:51am

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/742812/spanish-man-in-dasma-village-incident-perpetually-banned-from-entering-phl-bi/story/?top_picks&order=4


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Spanish man in Dasma Village incident 'perpetually banned' from entering Philippines --BI
> 
> Published June 16, 2020 11:51am
> 
> https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/742812/spanish-man-in-dasma-village-incident-perpetually-banned-from-entering-phl-bi/story/?top_picks&order=4


Some real tough love there.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the link Joe, it's interesting how he got a flight out given the lock down.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I figured he left right away. So, he will serve no justice in the court system here. Money talks as we all know it. 

art


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for the link Joe, it's interesting how he got a flight out given the lock down.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I understood that foreigners are encouraged to leave the country, and given the lack of passengers on seats found a space on the first available flight out of the country. After the drink wore off and his reading of the publicity he would realise that he would be made an example of and simply booked the first available flight out of the country before the authorities had a chance to notify airport etc. John


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And possibly his wife helped him onto the plane and is now rubbing her hands together gleefully and then some? Perhaps not.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Blacklisting is not the kiss of death! The current rules as I understand them is after 1 year you can apply to have it removed and if approved you will be removed from the blacklist and allowed to return. Will it cost you a lot of money, yes and in his case really a lot.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I thought the ban was perpetually but it always depends on how deep your pockets are, nudge, nudge, wink, wink. And while I have seen and heard I pray I never end up going down this dudes path.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> And possibly his wife helped him onto the plane and is now rubbing her hands together gleefully and then some? Perhaps not.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


If he was not as stupid as we think the house was rented and due to covid the company not worked for some time. As it is often said you should only ever invest walk away money in the Philippines.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> If he was not as stupid as we think the house was rented and due to covid the company not worked for some time. As it is often said you should only ever invest walk away money in the Philippines.


He was stupid or this wouldn't have happened. A costly exercised that he is now paying for, renting or owning, a house full of furniture, a car in the driveway and most importantly his wife or lady,,,,,,, kids?
Don't drink and drive,,,,, don't drink and mouth off, especially to the law no matter the country.

OMO

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> I thought the ban was perpetually but it always depends on how deep your pockets are, nudge, nudge, wink, wink. And while I have seen and heard I pray I never end up going down this dudes path.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


If you are banned for something serious, like a serious crime, the ban would be lifetime, or they may let you back in so they can throw you in jail.

For being disrespectful to a cop, I think that the guy would be allowed back in a year, perhaps paying a fine but would be allowed back. We heard about the ban, the video went viral and the authorities must save face, we will never hear about him being allowed back, unless he does something stupid and goes viral again.

Post pandemic, the Philippines will be hurting for foreign spending that the tourists bring so they may be forgiving on relatively minor things like this.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*16 foreigners arrested for 'partying' in Makati bar*

Concerning; neighbors complained to cops about the presence of the group at the bar when the city was still under general community quarantine (GCQ).

There is an Expat in my area posting videos of foreigners not wearing masks out in public & in establishments where masks are mandatory. :confused2: 

Locals see these videos and are not too happy. I'm guessing it's only a matter of time before they rat on this Expat & the ones in the videos. 

Updated 12:05 AM, June 19, 2020
https://www.rappler.com/nation/264151-foreigners-arrested-partying-makati-bar


----------

